# Prospective SE-R owner



## neatrush (Feb 12, 2015)

So my 4Runner died a couple weeks ago and I'm in the market for a new vehicle. I've always loved the SE-R Altimas and have been able to find several in my price range, just too far away from home base. Any tips or anything you guys can tell me about finding one of these cars would be very greatly appreciated.


----------



## Barry Chan (Sep 21, 2012)

These cars are 10 years old now so finding one with lower milage if you can and the maintenance record, how many owners, wear and tear on the inside etc...


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

I'm in NY on long island. 
Got a 2005 i'm toying with selling. Have 110k on it 6 spd. Smoke grey, muffler delete, k&n drop in, lowered, cross drilled and slotted rotors with hawk street performance pads. Only issue is airbag light on.
Oh and i have full service records since i've owned her.


----------

